# Entfernte MySQL Datenbank für lokale Swing-App



## RoNa (7. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine kleine JDBC-Anwendung in Swing erstellen. Kennt jemand einen Hoster, der eine MySQL Datenbank anbietet, die man auch entfernt nutzen kann?

Die meisten Hoster erlauben nur den Zugriff von 'localhost' .

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (7. Apr 2009)

wieso mysql? verwende eine Java embedded db wie hsql, h2, derby,...


----------



## Ebenius (8. Apr 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> wieso mysql? verwende eine Java embedded db wie hsql, h2, derby,...


Der Themeneröffner will *eine Datenbasis* im Internet für alle Klienten nutzen. Wie soll ihm da eine Embedded DB helfen? Hab ich nen Denkfehler oder Du?

@robertnac: Ich kenne derzeit keinen. Notfalls eben einen vServer hosten lassen, wenn's das Taschengeld hergibt. Ich bin dazu zu geizig. 

Ebenius


----------



## RoNa (8. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

die Antwort hat meine Idee richtig erfasst. Der Witz bei der Sache mit der entfernter DB ist, dass so mehrere Personen mit der gleichen Daten arbeiten dürften.

Ich habe versucht 'jpmdbc' https://jpmdbc.dev.java.net/ , aber das unterstützt keine prepared statements.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Apr 2009)

Domains, Webspace, Domain-Webhosting, Server-Hosting Provider ALL-INKL oder 
1blu Webhosting - Internet-Lösungen für Privat und Business z.B. bieten das. Ich hab da auch eine Datenbank an eine lokale Anwendung gekoppelt.


----------



## RoNa (8. Apr 2009)

Super. Muss man den Zugriff im KAS einrichten? Ich hab' zuverlässig Zugang zu einem Account da, und würde das gerne ausprobieren.

Hast Du eine extra DB für den externen Zugriff oder hast Du nur Tabellen in einer Haupt-DB?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## ARadauer (8. Apr 2009)

einfach db im kas einrichten, sind normalerweise von aussen erreichbar...

schreib mir eine pm ich richte dir schnell eine datenbank zum testen bei all-inkl ein...


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Apr 2009)

robertnac hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du eine extra DB für den externen Zugriff oder hast Du nur Tabellen in einer Haupt-DB?


Alle dortigen DBs können von außen bearbeitet werden, sie müssen nur angelegt sein.


----------



## Funjoker (9. Apr 2009)

Ich kenne den hier :db4free.net - Databases for free: get a free MySQL database account (MySQL 5.1)
Der ist zwar langsam aber kostenlos und funzt


----------

